# Honda Element - Roof Rack or Hitch Rack



## Sun Burn (Feb 11, 2007)

Which is best? I'm trying to decide between a Yakima roof rack or a Thule T2 hitch rack

I like the way the Yakima roof racks look on the element and I like that I could potentially use it for other things but I know that they get pretty expensive as well. Is it difficult to take bikes on and off of the roof? If I leave it on all the time will I have issues cleaning the mud and dirt from the bikes off of the roof?

I like the easy use of the T2 but I would need to get a hitch installed to first. Do you think I could carry 4 bikes with this setup or would it be two much for a little four cylinder?

Any thoughts and opinions are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## YoungerNow (Nov 10, 2006)

Sun Burn said:


> I like the easy use of the T2 but I would need to get a hitch installed to first. Do you think I could carry 4 bikes with this setup or would it be two much for a little four cylinder?


My girlfriend and I have a 4-bike rack (Thule Expressway) on the back of our Element. I can't sense any performance impact even when it's fully loaded. Our bikes aren't that heavy, but I can't imagine even a couple hundred pounds of DH sleds making a big difference -- that's the equivalent of one heavyish person.

But I'm not sure I'd want to mount 4 bikes on a T2+2 on the back of the Element; I don't know if the hitch receiver could handle it. I forget what the tongue weight rating on ours is, but it's pretty low, and the T2+2 seems heavier than our current rack, and extends much further back so that there'll be more leverage for the weight to stress the receiver.

Up until now I've lived with a rack that hands the bikes from the toptube. It can be a PITA to actually get 4 bikes on there, because the rack spaces them pretty close together. But until recently all our bikes have had conventional front triangles, so I've mostly been able to make it work. Now I've got a new rig that won't hang from the toptube. I haven't decided what to do about it, yet.

Will you be carrying more than 2 bikes frequently? Could you get by with a 2-bike T2 in back most of the time, and use a top mount when you have more bikes? I'm thinking that's the ideal solution for my case. Also, this way when you do have to use a top rack, you can put the lightest and easiest to handle bikes up there, and the heavier ones on the back.


----------



## Sun Burn (Feb 11, 2007)

I could get by with carrying two most of the time and possibly putting a third in the back with one of the seats down but I don't want to buy two racks (roof and hitch) because of cost concerns. One reason I was thinking that a roof rack would be good is because my buddy has a T2 so if I got a roof rack and a hitch we could bring his rack when necessary.


----------



## Deeohgee (Jun 30, 2008)

I had a yakima king cobra (front wheel stays on) on my Element but it was way to difficult for me to load the bike on. I was lucky that the place I bought the rack let me exchange it for a yakima viper (front wheel removed rack). Much easier for my not so tall self to load the bike.


----------



## slick_rick (Sep 8, 2008)

The most popular configuration I've seen is the 1-1/4" hitch with the Thule 917 T2 for carrying 2 bikes. The T2 Add-On does not work on the 917 version, only the 916 T2 model for 2 inch hitches. A 2 inch hitch would easily be able to handle the weight of the rack and all 4 bikes if you used the 916 T2 + Add-On. But definitely not ideal for the Honda Element, would run into issues with clearance etc. With this pic you can visualize how when the 2 bike rack folds down it would extend pretty far out, even for 2 bikes, on the Element...
http://www.orsracksdirect.com/honda-element-thule-917-t2-yakima-spacecadet.html


----------



## Kristatos (Oct 15, 2007)

Roof Rack Pros: 
- lockable
- flexibility to carry other stuff on same rack system (space case, kayak, skis, etc)
- peace of mind with fork-mounts, bikes are clamped on with safety tabs
- bikes won't get crushed if you are rear-ended in a parking lot or on hwy

Roof Rack Cons:
- Lower MPG (varies by car/setup, can be mitigated somewhat with a fairing)
- Lifting, removal of front wheel for fork-mounts, front wheel likely has to go in car/trunk
- Through-axle adapter may be needed adding expense
- bug splats will accumulate on longer road trips


----------



## G_Blanco (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a hitch rack on my Honda mini van and love it. Easy to load and I do not have to worry about low clearances. My friends and I have used hitch racks for years and have logged thousands of miles without any problems. One added benefit is it clears up the roof for my Yakima box. That keeps smelly dirty equipment out of the car for those long road trips. Someone mentioned the weight limit of the hitch but I would be very shocked if it was less than a few hundred pounds.


----------



## YoungerNow (Nov 10, 2006)

Kristatos said:


> Roof Rack Cons:
> - bug splats will accumulate on longer road trips


A hitch rack can have similar problems. I've had to clean dried-on roadkill bits off of my bike that got kicked up by the tires. And a couple of my bikes have sustained minor paint damage due to a sandblasting effect from road grit.


----------



## Sun Burn (Feb 11, 2007)

Kristatos said:


> Roof Rack Pros:
> - lockable
> - flexibility to carry other stuff on same rack system (space case, kayak, skis, etc)
> - peace of mind with fork-mounts, bikes are clamped on with safety tabs
> ...


I like the pro's here a lot and would probably go with a fork mount and a fairing. Call me crazy but I think a roof rack looks dead sexy on an Element even if it is a little harder to use. 

Kind of off topic but I saw a guy with a nice hitch rack get rear ended at around 10 or 15 mph. The sound of the bikes getting smashed was terrible


----------



## G_Blanco (Feb 26, 2007)

Well I will be the first to call you crazy but hey it’s your choice. I can’t say I have never made one based only on how something looks. Let me pick apart the roof rack "pros
1. Lock ability. Um mine locks. Rack to car and the bike to rack. One more note the bikes are less visible to thieves on the back.
2. Flexibility. That should be inflexibility. With your bike racks on top where are your sup post to but your other stuff?????. I can have 4 bikes and a 17 cu foot box with no problem.
3. Piece of mind. My bikes are locked (twice) to the car. They are not going anywhere. On a personal note I have heard more stories of roof rack losses than hitch on this message board. 
4. Crashes. True you got me there but that’s why you have good car insurance and keep all your receipts for your bikes and the added on bling bling. Try explaining to your insurance adjuster that yes not only did your bike cost more than $600 but yes my Chris king wheel set alone is over $600. With the bikes on top they are prone to "your" garage.

A few last things about the hitch rack. I can see my bikes the whole time. The cost is also less with a hitch. I found mine at an REI scratch and dent sale for $75. New it would have been over $300. It is also easy to take on and off.


----------



## Sun Burn (Feb 11, 2007)

ffwlwhite said:


> Well I will be the first to call you crazy but hey it's your choice. I can't say I have never made one based only on how something looks.


I knew I'd get flamed for that!

By the time I buy a decent hitch, installation, a T2 rack, a thule lock, a cable, and a lock for the cable I'm not that far from of the cost of a roof rack.


----------



## G_Blanco (Feb 26, 2007)

I am a huge fan of craigslist.com. there is nothing wrong with a used bike rack. I got mine locks and keys for about $100. True not from craigslist but I did get my yakima box for $120 on there.


----------



## G_Blanco (Feb 26, 2007)

I am a huge fan of craigslist.com. there is nothing wrong with a used bike rack. I got mine locks and keys for about $100. True not from craigslist but I did get my yakima box for $120 on there.


----------



## Sun Burn (Feb 11, 2007)

I check craigslist daily but I haven't had any luck yet. If I can find a good deal there I'm not opposed to either type of rack. I'm a big fan of saving money.


----------



## Call_me_Al (May 31, 2008)

We have both a roof rack (yakima copperhead - sorta low-end, but the whole system was $120 on craigslist) and a hitch rack (yakima fullswing4?) on our Honda Odyssey. 

I like the roof rack because:
- it's a pain to open the back with a rack in the way, esp. when it is loaded w/ bikes
- easier to fit multiple bikes on (don't have to worry about rubbing, banging, etc... guess that is a non issue w/ those wheel mount hitch racks though)
- all the cell phone-crazy college students in our town can't run into my bike (we don't have a garage to worry about)
- looks sexy...haha

I like the hitch rack because:
- you don't have to take wheels off or stand on the door sill to load bikes
- because of above, it's a little quicker
- I can see my bike w/out looking through the sunroof

In the end, both systems have their + an -. For just two bikes, I'd get a roof system... watch ebay and craigslist for a few weeks before you drop a load of cash on new racks, though.


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

Sun Burn said:


> I knew I'd get flamed for that!
> 
> By the time I buy a decent hitch, installation, a T2 rack, a thule lock, a cable, and a lock for the cable I'm not that far from of the cost of a roof rack.


I installed a hitch on my Element, saves a little money and it's not that hard. But you make a good point. I just didn't want the hassle of putting the bike on top of what is a fairly tall vehicle.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Kristatos said:


> Roof Rack Pros:
> - lockable


Not really, the hitch rack is lockable, and you can more easily run a chain/cable around your bikes and the tow-bar if you're really paranoid.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Sun Burn said:


> I knew I'd get flamed for that!
> 
> By the time I buy a decent hitch, installation, a T2 rack, a thule lock, a cable, and a lock for the cable I'm not that far from of the cost of a roof rack.


Not when you factor in how much more you'll spend in gas with the top rack.

The ones that complain about getting into the rear of their vehicle don't really understand a modern hitch rack, such as the T2. This is not a problem.


----------



## joeyjoedotorg (Oct 20, 2006)

For bikes, I have a t2 on the back of my Element via 2" hitch. IMO, it's the most pain-free, secure way to haul bikes around. No pulling off wheels (I have a thru-axel on mine, so that's definately a plus), no lifting 30+ lbs bikes over my head.

I borrowed some roof-mount racks to take some bikes to whistler when I needed 4 bikes on the car and it wasn't REALLY bad lifting the bikes up there (DH bikes would have SUCKED) but I wouldn't want to do it on a regular basis. That being said, I'm a smaller guy. If you don't mind the heavy lifting that's moot point. If you're a skier/snowboarder the option to add ski/snowboard mounts is definitely a plus in the roof direction.

I find that for 90% of my bike-riding trips, I can get by with 2 in the back or another 1 in the car with 3 people so I favor the convenience of the T2. Getting in the back of the car is actually very easy, even with the t2 on. The only thing is that it's not as easy to sit on the tailgate & gear up once you've got the bikes off.

I ended up just doing both  I have a thule frontier roof box I use on the roof for camping, snowboard/skiis and general hauling crap around. If bikes are the only concern, then the T2 gets my vote.

Oh yeah, and installing a 2" hitch is actually really easy and a total do-it-yourself job. Check out the honda element owners group webpage for how-to's on installing the hitch without having to do any drilling. I believe that a 2" can have up to 300lb tung weight so your t2+2+ 4 bikes shouldn't be a problem. I've seen it done.


----------



## joeyjoedotorg (Oct 20, 2006)

Actually, I found the thread if you want to take a look at it:

http://www.elementownersclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7769&page=10

"TiredTi" has pics of how to modify the bolts to avoid drilling.

another tutorial:

http://www.elementownersclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15194

this took me 20 minutes or so - I didn't use a torque wrench, but it'd probably be good if you had one - I've used mine for 6 months+ with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## Sun Burn (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the links joeyjoedotorg. I'm a member over on the element forum too under the same name. I should have mentioned that I have an SC and I read somewhere that you have to cut the bumper to install a 2" hitch on it.


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

My buddy decided to go with the factory load bars on his Honda Element. Looking at the design, it was apparent that the load bars use the same system that Thule uses on their Aero bars (not the rectangular bars that you see everywhere). As a matter of fact, the Honda bike tray that he bought is nothing more than a Thule 599XTR with Honda stickers on the end caps and they came with the Aero mounting feet pre-installed (a $7 addition to most Thule bike trays). Installing bike trays on to the rack involves removing the end caps, pulling the rubber strip, sliding a tray in and latching it down.

Loading bikes on his Element is pretty difficult and we've been loading light weight road bikes on it: open both doors, make sure that the bike tray is ready, pick the bike up over your head, step up on to the sill of the car and pick yourself up, all the while guiding the bike over the roof of the car, lining the tires up with the tray. Get it right and you can pull yourself against the roof with the tires in the tray. Get it wrong and you'll be guiding the bike off the roof and the both of you will be coming back down to the ground. Taking bikes off of the roof rack is easier because you are lifting the load off, which is easy to do since you are coming down from the side of the car. It would have been nicer if the doors cut into the roof another inch or two so that someone standing on the sill could actually balance against the edge of the roof.


----------



## joeyjoedotorg (Oct 20, 2006)

Sun Burn said:


> Thanks for the links joeyjoedotorg. I'm a member over on the element forum too under the same name. I should have mentioned that I have an SC and I read somewhere that you have to cut the bumper to install a 2" hitch on it.


I believe that the t2 (no t2+2) comes in a 1.25" version, so if you can get the hitch on without having to cut the bumper, you'd be good to go there.

I'll agree with PCC on the roof-mounting suckage - I have my T2 so the assumption would be that I would be carrying at least 3 people in the car with me if bikes were on the roof so I wouldn't be without help loading/unloading the bikes, but if that was the primary bike-carrying method and I would potentially have to load bikes up there by myself, it would REALLY suck. You're asking for scratched paint, bike and car :nono:


----------

